# where is error code desc.



## alitelli (Jul 22, 2017)

I have that 

```
linking kernel.full 
ctfmerge -L VERSION -g -o kernel.full ... 
Killed 
--- buildkernel --- 
*** [buildkernel] Error code 137
```
does anyone have an idea


----------



## Jov (Jul 23, 2017)

This should be the shell or make return code. I rember it is 128 or127 +child process return status. man sh and wait may get more info.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Jul 23, 2017)

137 = 128 + 9, and /usr/include/sys/signal.h says 9 is SIGKIL

from sh(1) man page

```
If a command is terminated by a signal, its exit status is greater than
128.  The signal name can be found by passing the exit status to kill -l.
```


----------

